# Sorting out rentals & Blue Card Visa on arrival



## zoustar (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have got a good offer to work in Berlin. Doing some research on type of visa & things to do after landing in Germany.

I am about to apply for National Visa (work is for 2 year contract); I am eligible for 
EU blue Card.

Below are my questions 

i) Where do I specify I need EU Blue Card visa , as I don't see such a field in visa form ?

ii) I am getting married a month after I reach Germany. 

How many days to get EU blue card visa sorted ,once I land ?

How many days to get a bank account ?

While renting, I will specify the house is for couple & look for unit size enough to
accommodate couple. How many Minimum days to get house address registered
in my name ?

Suppose I leave Germany after applying for blue card but don't receive confirmation of Blue card, when I leave on leave for marriage, is that fine ? I will be back in a month 

Lot of questions - hopefully you all can help out with few answers.... 

Cheers,
AK


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

zoustar said:


> ii) I am getting married a month after I reach Germany.
> 
> How many days to get EU blue card visa sorted ,once I land ?


It depends - you obviously need to make an appointment at the Ausländerbehörde and even if they make the decision on the spot, it will still take at least three weeks to get the actual card.



zoustar said:


> How many days to get a bank account ?


Usually you get the account number, etc. right away but it will take a few days or a bit longer to get the debit card and other documents through the post - you need your registration and your residence permit to apply for an account. At least that's what my husband needed.



zoustar said:


> How many Minimum days to get house address registered
> in my name ?


What do you mean by that? 



zoustar said:


> Suppose I leave Germany after applying for blue card but don't receive confirmation of Blue card, when I leave on leave for marriage, is that fine ? I will be back in a month


I think you are cutting it a bit fine, here. Why travel to Germany only to turn around and go back? Your Berlin employer seriously agreed to that? I am astonished. Usually there is a block on any leave during the probationary period. 

I doubt that you will be able to sort everything out within a month, there is a reason why the initial visa is for 90 days.


----------



## zoustar (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for quick response... 



ALKB said:


> What do you mean by that?


_
Is there any bureaucracy involved in doing the rental agreement sorted ?
_



ALKB said:


> I think you are cutting it a bit fine, here. Why travel to Germany only to turn around and go back? Your Berlin employer seriously agreed to that? I am astonished. Usually there is a block on any leave during the probationary period.
> 
> I doubt that you will be able to sort everything out within a month, there is a reason why the initial visa is for 90 days.




_
One of my precondition for accepting job, is to go on leave for 1 month for marriage. Employer agreed to that as the real work starts after. I am relocating leaving a good job and the new job I have been offered is highly specialized job which needs experience in the field - I guess thats one of the reasons they have agreed. 
I am not expecting them to pay, it will most likely be leave without pay. I am ok with it.

So, how is the blue card delivered ? Is it a physical card or just like a thing which is electronic in nature. How is this delivered ? Post or by email ? Or do I have to go to immigration office to receive it in person ? 
_


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

zoustar said:


> Thanks for quick response...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. 

Still very complicated to sort a flat, registration, health insurance, residence permit within a few weeks. Might have been better to simply start after getting married.

The blue card is a physical, credit card-sized biometric card:

API for anabin University Database

I am not sure how it is delivered - the only bluecard people I know had relocation services paid for by their employer and had everything taken care of by them.

When you apply for your bluecard, tell the Ausländerbehörde that you need to leave Germany shortly and ask for a Fiktionsbescheinigung (re-entry document) just in case - unless your initial visa is multiple entry, that might also do it.


----------



## zoustar (Dec 12, 2013)

Your help is greatly appreciated & this is very informative.



ALKB said:


> Okay.
> 
> Still very complicated to sort a flat, registration, health insurance, residence permit within a few weeks. Might have been better to simply start after getting married.


Well, for me everything depends on when I will get the visa. My visa interview is set in first week of December. Assuming there will be delays (not sure visa processing is shut down during Christmas-new year), it might take 2 to 3 months after adding in the notice period in current job. 

I guess I have to plan depending on date of visa issuance. May be new employer will be ok to go to marriage & then join there after.

Lets see... :fingerscrossed:


----------

